# Vocal Studies - Which Conservatoire?



## popovichee123 (Jun 15, 2016)

So, I've heard that, unlike universities, there isn't a 'best' conservatoire. Instead, different music colleges have specialisms (e.g. Royal Academy vs Royal College : chamber vs orchestral stings).

I've been searching the web to find the music college deemed the best in the vocal world.

I am looking to apply in a year's time, looking to train for vocal performance and probably opera also.

Does anyone know more about how this conservatoire specialism system work?


----------

